# One problem



## Frankd32 (May 18, 2010)

New to the forums...

Just bought my first Bug about a month ago from a neighbor. They let it sit for 14 years.

Paid $50 for it. Sprayed some carb cleaner in it and put a battery in it. It started right up! Rebuilt the carb and replaced the spark plugs and wires. Car ran beautifully after that. Went to go start it the next afternoon to get tires and an oil change done to it and it wouldnt start at all.

It started with not getting any fuel. Moved onto not gettting any spark. I figured the spark issue out. I had left the key key on and it burned up the coil and the points. Got the fuel problem fixed by replacing the mesh screen in the gas tank and blowing air through the fuel line to blow all the crap out of it.

So the car ran after all that but idle kind of high. Took it for a spin a couple times around the block and it started stalling everytime I took my foot off the gas.

Now the car doesnt idle at all now. Read up on it a little bit and found that it maybe a vacuum leak of some kind. But also was told that it may be the solenoid on the side of the carb. 

My question is, where are the most common places for them to get vacuum leaks, so I can get the cheaper fixes done first?


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Air cooled bug*

Assuming you're talking about an air cooled bug, the dual port engines had rubber boots on the intake manifolds. Over time those boots would rot and crack, leading to vacuum leak. Other than that, make sure the idle control valve on the side of the carb has a positive wire leading to it and that the wire has power in it with the key on(test with volt meter). You might also want to put one of those clear fuel filters between the fuel pump and the carb so you can see how much trash is in the fuel system. Also make sure the carb is snugly tightened to the intake manifold.


----------

